# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Диакритические знаки

## Андрей Афанасьевич

Чтобы содержащий диакритические знаки текст (скопированный, например, из Фолио) отображался правильно, можно использовать тег [FONT=ScaGoudy], и тогда Çrémad Bhagavad-gétä превратится в Çrémad Bhagavad-gétä

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Спасибо!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В первом сообщении написание в первый и второй раз не отличаются.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> На моем компьютере в первом посте написание в первый и второй раз не отличаются.


Может, это от браузера зависит? У меня в первом случае написание с крокозябрами, а во втором - с диакритикой. Смотрю через "Mozilla Firefox".

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> В первом сообщении написание в первый и второй раз не отличаются.


Может быть также, что шрифт ScaGoudy не установлен на вашем компьютере или установлен, но не поддерживается.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

У меня тоже не отличаются, хотя и Firefox. Наверное таки да шрифт не установлен. Но тогда и смысла во всем этом нет, если каждый должен руками шрифт ставить в системе.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> У меня тоже не отличаются, хотя и Firefox. Наверное таки да шрифт не установлен. Но тогда и смысла во всем этом нет, если каждый должен руками шрифт ставить в системе.


Смысл есть. Этот шрифт устанавливается вместе с Фолио. Также нетрудно установить его и руками. В любом случае браузер пользуется шрифтами, установленными у вас.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> В первом сообщении написание в первый и второй раз не отличаются.


нужен движок форума с поддержкой ЮНИКОД. Unicode
если нет такого движка форума - тогда надо движок соц сети с поддержкой Unicode

----------

